# Conversion Library link leads to main page



## SolitonMan (Nov 12, 2008)

Hello,

The link to the Conversion Library in the D&D 3rd Edition Rules forum does not link to conversions, but instead takes a user back to the main page.  I saw there was a bug report on this back around July 6th or so, but my searching didn't reveal any information related to why this error exists or when/if it will be fixed.  I was hoping someone knowledgeable might be able to provide information on this subject.  Thanks in advance for any info you have.


----------



## SolitonMan (Nov 20, 2008)

No information on this at all?  Please, if some is available, I'd be interested in hearing it.  I've dug out some old modules for which I believe conversions exist on this site, but I cannot get to them.  Thank you.


----------

